# erstes mal E-Roller gefahren



## Bauschaum7 (3. September 2019)

ich finde sollte jeder mal machen ,  ich hab en Typ an der Tanke angequatscht ,  war ein Lime Roller  .....   echt groß und schwer  ,  für Uban eher nix

mein Resümeh ^^  ..  kann Leute verstehen die sowas in den Fluß schmeißen  ,   echt unglaublich  

mit der Beschleunigung und dem Bremsweg dazu ...   was soll ich sagen   ...

ich glaub sowas ist echt nur für Schwule  oder Hipster die zuviel Geld haben ,   kam mir darauf auch schon fast so vor ....  ( und ja  , der Typ hatte wirklich sone Riemenumhängetasche  die ihm an der Hüfte baumelte ^^  )
oder eher was für Faule ,  ich kam mir da drauf vor als wäre ich zu blöd zum laufen   und dann nur 20 km/h    ,  kann ich ja gleich laufen  bzw rennen 

0,25€ / min   xD     mein E-bike lade ich mit 0,25€ voll  wenn es fast leer ist    

Linkskurven gehen ja noch ,  aber rechts kurven   und dann noch der Bremsweg   omg  ....

Mein Fazit :   Müll  

E-Roller für Idioten ?

wems gefällt okay ,  aber bitte nicht wegen sowas sich neue Regeln bzw Strafen für Bestehendes ausdenken nur wegen der Daseinsberechtigung der Politiker in diesem Bereich

PS:  das war nur Parkplatz  ,  hätte gern mal bei leichter bis großer Steigung getestet  ,   aber  eigentlich hat es schon gereicht auf gerader Strecke .   Stell dir vor es geht bergab   ...nee lass ma

Die Bremsen sind ungefähr so  als hättest du ein echt altes Fahrrad


----------



## Gast20190919 (3. September 2019)

Ich habe einen normalen Tretroller und bin damit schneller unterwegs als die E-Scooter Fahrer. Weil der Gerät leichter ist, ist das Handling auch besser und der Rollwiderstand ist auch geringer, weil die Reifen nicht mit Luft befüllt sind. 

Leider sind Tretroller kindisch. Öko wird alles ja erst, wenn es einen elektrischen Motor hat. Antrieb durch Muskulatur ist schlecht, weil ich Rindfleisch aus Argentinien esse und die Kühe pupsen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. September 2019)

du machst mein Tag  ;xD   aahahahaha


----------



## MetallSimon (3. September 2019)

Ich fahre ab und an mal mit dem circ Roller. Der ist ganz ok, was Beschleinigung und Geschwindigkeit angeht. In etwa Fahrradniveau, würde ich sagen. Eine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung sehe ich aber bei den Dingern nicht. dann doch lieber das Fahrrad nehmen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. September 2019)

Der Gerät ........


Gehst du in gutes Laden Fahradfachgeschäft sagst  ,  ich will der Gerät   ....  dann bekommst du ein E-Roller zum mit nehmen    ...aahahahaahaha


----------



## Gast20190919 (3. September 2019)

Der Vorteil an den Tretrollern ist, dass man mit denen auch auf dem Gehweg fahren darf. Der Kraftaufwand ist natürlich etwas größer als bei einem Rad, um das gleiche Tempo zu fahren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. September 2019)

sagst du  

ich geh mal davon aus das du jetzt nicht wirklich einen Tret-E-Roller meinst  ^^


----------



## Gast20190919 (3. September 2019)

Natürlich. Ich schrieb ja Tretroller. Auf den E-Dingern gibt es ja keinen Kraftaufwand, da stehst nur dumm drauf rum.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. September 2019)

wenn ich durch meine Post zu dem Thema  nur  8 Unfälle  und   2 Schwerverletzte vermeiden konnte  , ist meine Mission erfüllt


PS :  Moin, ich mache hier mal dicht, da der Eröffnungspost keinerlei Diskussiongrundlage enthält,


----------



## Gast20190919 (3. September 2019)

Dann viel Erfolg.
Du bist echt n komischer Vogel.


----------



## mattinator (4. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ...  und dann nur 20 km/h    ,  kann ich ja gleich laufen  bzw rennen ...



Wenn Du das über längere Strecken schaffst, solltest Du auch besser Profi-Leichtathlet werden, als mit einem Roller zu fahren.


----------



## INU.ID (4. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> E-Roller für Idioten ?


Ich denke ein Thread zum Thema reicht auch.

*closed*


----------

